

Show HN: Catching up with movies is easy with flicktogether - jggonz
http://www.flicktogether.com

======
jggonz
Hi everyone, this is something I've been working on during late nights and
weekends. It's a social network for movie goers that allows you to cast your
vote for movies that are currently playing in theaters then see where you and
your friends overlap. You can also receive email notifications when new movies
arrive in theaters!

Please let me know what you think. You can try it without signing up, but to
vote, you must sign up. I currently only support facebook.

